# Surgical Cap Pattern



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Does anybody have a pattern number for an easy surgical cap pattern?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some instructions:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5367966_make-bouffant-surgical-cap.html


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

here ya go.

http://butterick.mccall.com/b4946-products-2891.php?page_id=869


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Lots of the free chemo cap patterns out there today look very much like a surgical cap and so do some of the doo rags.


----------

